# Spirit of Liberty, Crossing America Tour..



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The Spirit of Liberty Foundation is driving 2 Jeeps, wrapped in the American flag, across the US, and stopping in several locations to support our military. Just thought I'd share it with you guys since yall are all over the country, maybe you can attend the nearest event to where you live, to show some support for these guys that are taking the time to drive across the country. I attended one of the events here in Houston on Sunday, and it was pretty cool. My pics are linked below..










The next stop is tomorrow in Baton Rouge at the USS Kidd.. Here is more info about the Baton Rouge event. 
http://www.icontact-archive.com/E14a4b-ENs7A3BQ-UsHlGfx7p9GIoNgC?w=2

Crossing of America on Facebook: https://www.facebook...america?sk=wall

Crossing of America homepage: http://crossingofamerica.org/

Spirit of Liberty homepage: http://www.spiritoflibertyfoundation.com/

Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/cross_america






My personal pics from the Houston event: http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j88/gpinjason/Jeep Stuff/Spirit of Liberty Houston 2011/

Map of the tour route:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's Indy!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!!!!! Looks like they will be in Birmingham, about an hour from here. Might have to check it out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That is awesome! Nice to see some recognition for our troops :usa2:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> That is awesome! Nice to see some recognition for our troops :usa2:


Agreed always cool!!!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they'll be passing through Tifton... looks like they are coming straight down 75 from ATL


----------

